# Izzy's New 1 lb antler



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pretty Izzy seems to be enjoying her treat!!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Just to add, it is a deer or elk with an extra hard core. Some of the antlers can be softer but she is an aggressive chewer.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Do you know what kind of animal it came from? Let us know how long it lasts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Make sure if you're ordering from a craft type place that they are not treated in any way. Some of the craft antlers are.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks like she is going to have a great time with that antler. She also looks soooo pretty in her pictures. She has a beautiful coat and such a sweet, expressive face!!

Katie goes nuts for antlers, too. You just have to watch your toes with those large ones. Katie likes to carry hers around, and she usually drops it a few times - ouchie.

Kim


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Make sure if you're ordering from a craft type place that they are not treated in any way. Some of the craft antlers are.



This ebay seller has a separate section for "dog chew antlers" so I'm sure these are safe and not chemically treated!  


Joyce, I'm glad Izzy loves her giant antler as much as Sammy & Dillon love theirs!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> This ebay seller has a separate section for "dog chew antlers" so I'm sure these are safe and not chemically treated!
> 
> 
> Joyce, I'm glad Izzy loves her giant antler as much as Sammy & Dillon love theirs!!


good deal Marlene.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> This ebay seller has a separate section for "dog chew antlers" so I'm sure these are safe and not chemically treated!
> 
> 
> Joyce, I'm glad Izzy loves her giant antler as much as Sammy & Dillon love theirs!!


Thanks for the information on the seller. She actually emailed me to tell me that she was giving me a larger one that what was shown.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Izzy enjoying her antler. 

Mine arrived today too, so far my guys are just carrying them around, they've been too busy to sit still to chew on them.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Do you remember which size you ordered? because when I looked at the site none were $19.95, more and less, but not that exactly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue and Oak are patiently awaiting theirs from this ebay seller. I hope Marlene is getting a kickback from this seller.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Caue and Oak are patiently awaiting theirs from this ebay seller. I hope Marlene is getting a kickback from this seller.



I wish!!  Just happy to share the info and see so many happy pups!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna order Tundra one today! Thanks for the info!


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

are they prepared in any way? I had no idea I could be giving my dog the antlers as chew toys... makes sense to me now though. I guess they do have a marrow like substance in the inside


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

RallySoob said:


> are they prepared in any way? I had no idea I could be giving my dog the antlers as chew toys... makes sense to me now though. I guess they do have a marrow like substance in the inside


This is a deer antler with a very hard core. They are not prepared in any way, just shaved to make a bit smoother. The size is about 8-9 inches and heavy at a bit over a lb. possibly 2. There is some kind of marrow inside of it. I would definitely buy from the seller again.

Marlene, you really should get a kick back, lol!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our antlers last for months. If they ever lose interest, lightly sand them and it's like a whole new experience. lol


----------



## MrsLB (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my, I just can't help but to share this pic. This is Bailey at about 3 months old (she's now 5 months) after a week-end of scouting for deer antlers! She's learning to track the smell and find them for herself! Free... Guess we're pretty lucky here to have deer living basically in our back yard. Sorry, couldn't help myself!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

LOL, that is quite the selection Bailey! You have years worth of chewing there!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Tundra received his antler today! As soon as I was opening the package his nose was at the counter waiting. He too just carried it around for a while with a look that all but said...is it really, really mine? The seller said he was sorry he didn't "catch" the order the day it came in so he was sending him an extra nice one. It definitely is!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, never would have thought to give my dogs antlers!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

They last a very long time!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Tundra has been chewing on his new antler for over two hours! Probably going to have to put it up tonight so he'll go to bed!LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs love theirs but the latest ones have snagged my berber carpet so I always make sure the boys are lying on a blanket when they are chewing!


----------

